

Facebook’s Zuckerberg Is Now Richer Than The Google Guys - NonEUCitizen
http://blogs.forbes.com/luisakroll/2011/06/28/facebooks-zuckerberg-is-now-richer-than-the-google-guys/

======
zemanel
but the Google guys invented a search engine that changed the world through
the web and easier access to information (to both technical and non-technical
people), unlocking it's potential and opening new path's. When people say that
Facebook changed the world and made it a better place, they don't
remember/know how it was like before Google (and Gnome 1.4).

ps.: i don't want to take credit off Facebook(c) or any other search engine
(for example, Altavista worked for me and a lot more people) but it's also the
result of a lot of hard work and marketing

------
beck5
richer in terms of the stock they own based on crazy valuations.

------
brok3nmachine
If I understand this article correctly, I think it's pretty crazy how an
investment of less than $7 million has caused FB's valuation to go up
20billion.

~~~
astrec
It hasn't. You've just read an appallingly naive extrapolation in lieu of an
actual valuation. I'd expect better of Forbes, frankly.

The only news here that isn't useless conjecture is that GSVC bought 225k
shares @ $29.28.

~~~
lurker19
Go Bayesian. Update your expectation based on Forbes's long term performance,
not their financy sounding name

Forbes is the People Magazine of the business world.

------
forgottenpaswrd
Yeah, he is paper rich.

------
jrs235
That's it! Eureka! What all this silly pundits fail to do and realize is that
the valuation for these companies isn't, and shouldn't be calculated with,
simple math!

If I purchase 1% of a company for $1,000,000 the simple math valuation
(according to my opinion and what I paid) is a company valuation of
$100,000,000. Except, people are paying PREMIUMS for these stocks. A premium
is an amount above and beyond the actual value of the item. What's the premium
value? We don't know?! The media and pundits need to stop using simple math
and shouting about it. But they won't, because PR teams are behind it and it
makes headlines!

------
mostly_harmless
I would argue that regardless of who is dubbed 'richer', google and those who
made it are still worth way more. Zuckerburg is a one trick pony, with nothing
but facebook to keep him afloat. And now that google has started attacking
that, I'm sure that a good share of their market is going to be lost;

------
BerislavLopac
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2966-wizards-of-bullshit-
how-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2966-wizards-of-bullshit-how-forbes-
turned-65-million-into-20-billion)

------
creativeone
So long as the Google guys maintain their % ownership of Google, one way or
another they will become the richest men in the world.

Buying GOOG.

------
scythe
>A Forbes contributor, David Martin, penned an interesting piece on how the
social networking site’s users are aging, and how it’s generally losing its
cool.

>For now, though, it certainly hasn’t lost its lustre in the eyes of
investors.

These statements are not at odds with one another. Old people, generally
speaking, have more money to spend and they spend it less judiciously;
consequently it makes sense for Facebook to target old people.

------
tomelders
not for much longer.

------
ignifero
I honestly don't care

------
chrisjsmith
And still a cunt.

